# Pain in back of knee..



## lo0p

East§ide said:


> Hey so I realize you're not doctors and all


yup



East§ide said:


> but i don't have the time for a doctor anyway





East§ide said:


> im worried about (knock on wood) really injuring my knee


If you really are concerned about your knee, do yourself a favor a go see a doctor.


----------



## East§ide

I'm just asking if anyone has had a similar experience and kept riding on it. I realize that for an actual diagnosis I'd need to see a doctor. Like I said, I really don't have the time right now


----------



## SuperNewb

East§ide said:


> I'm just asking if anyone has had a similar experience and kept riding on it. I realize that for an actual diagnosis I'd need to see a doctor. Like I said, I really don't have the time right now


I'm also regular and have some tightness and dull pain in my right knee. However, I wrecked pretty hard a few weeks back and messed up that knee so that may have something to do with it.


----------



## firstx1017

Hey Eastside - I've been dealing with the same thing. I ride regular and for the past 2 years I've had pain behind my right knee. I've tried all kinds of stance and angles. I was sick about 4 weeks ago with Pneumonia and did not go snowboarding for 2 weeks. We usually go every weekend. During that time off my knee, I bought some new K2 Cinch Tryst bindings that have 3 degree canting and harhmellow cushions on them. The first day on the board was GREAT! My stance is 20 1/2 (I'm 5'4"). My angles are 15 for my left foot and 21 for my right - over emphasized duck. I had no pain and not sure if being off my sore knee for 2 weeks and giving it a chance to heal helped, or if it's the bindings or the new angle stance I tried. Anyhow, I've gone three weeks now and no pain - and normally I can only go about 4 hours and have to come back and ice my knee. So, there's my scenario..... then again, I'm more than likely much older that you = young buck!

p.s. I used to wear a brace also - but haven't since I started riding after the Pnuemonia.


----------



## Bones

Weird coincidence.

I've been having the same issue on and off for the past couple of years. Only really shows up boarding, but feels like I've slightly hyper extended my knee. Gets better as the season progresses. Couldn't, for the life of me, figure out why, until this season

I sit watching TV with legs out straight and my heels on the coffee table. I always cross my left leg on top of my right. The weight stretches out my right (rear) knee. Football playoffs require a lot of couch time.

I could have hit the gym, but instead I bought an ottoman...problem solved.


----------



## jml22

Any popping and clicking in your knee? if so where? Does it lock up?
does it give way? 
Have you ever fallen over?
Can you feel any firm feeling mass in the area of pain or anywhere on the back of your knee?
Have you twisted and feel something "tweak"?
Has your knee swelled up significantly ever or at all? Have you banged your knee on anything lately?
Have you Hyper extended it?

Answer those please.


----------



## East§ide

Bones said:


> Weird coincidence.
> 
> I've been having the same issue on and off for the past couple of years. Only really shows up boarding, but feels like I've slightly hyper extended my knee. Gets better as the season progresses. Couldn't, for the life of me, figure out why, until this season
> 
> I sit watching TV with legs out straight and my heels on the coffee table. I always cross my left leg on top of my right. The weight stretches out my right (rear) knee. Football playoffs require a lot of couch time.
> 
> I could have hit the gym, but instead I bought an ottoman...problem solved.


Ironically enough I sit like that ALOT of the time.. In fact I've fallen asleep that way a few times and woken up with a stuff knee or knees.. Never really considered it though ! 


jml22 said:


> Any popping and clicking in your knee? if so where? Does it lock up?
> does it give way?
> Have you ever fallen over?
> Can you feel any firm feeling mass in the area of pain or anywhere on the back of your knee?
> Have you twisted and feel something "tweak"?
> Has your knee swelled up significantly ever or at all? Have you banged your knee on anything lately?
> Have you Hyper extended it?
> 
> Answer those please.


It doesn't lock up or give way.
I haven't fallen over.
No firm mass, though there did seen to be some swelling specifically on the outside side of the back of my knee. It has since seemed to go down over the last few days.
I have planted my foot a few times and turned and felt a slight tweak once or twice lately. 
Aside from behind the knee, no other swelling. I don't remember having banged it.

I was thinking it may have had to do with the shitty fit I had in my boots and that I was kind of tweaking and torquing on my ankle and knee when I was riding. I bought Rome Libertines that feel AMAZING so I'm hoping they help in the morning.


----------



## jml22

Popping or clicking?
What side inner side or outer side? if that makes sense lol usualy i'd just get the person to point.
How old are you and how much do you weigh by the way?
Does it hurt at night? Does it hurt after resting? Does it keep you up at night?


----------



## East§ide

Occasionally the odd crack when turning or bending it, I can't remember if the sound/feeling is more pop or click like.
I'm 26, I weigh 165, and it doesn't tend to hurt at specific times really.. It doesn't keep me up at night or anything. 
The pain would be mostly in he back of the knee , on the outer half of my knee, and occasionally a little dull pain above my kneecap in front


----------



## tonyisnowhere

Like muscle tightness? Or more like your joint is hurting? 

I get some pain in a similar area because of a low potassium level. Almost feels like my legs are locking if I put them in a certain position.


----------



## jml22

Stick your leg out, turn it inwards, what does that feel like?

Sounds like a popliteus strain or tendinitis of it, but kind of need a physical and to go in more depth with it. 
Could be gastroc strain or hamstring as well but i'd have to see it to be sure.


----------



## East§ide

When I make my leg straight and turn it inward it just feels tight up through the inside of my leg.

I rode today and new boots and angling my back foot more made a big difference , but later on my knee starting feeling "off" again.. A little wobbly kind of


----------



## jml22

popliteus - YouTube

Do these when it's not really aggrivating. I woudlnt let something like this go on for a long period, it can get pretty annoying to treat after 10-20 years like os many people do.
And of course if it gets worse goto Emergency, urgent or another doc.


----------



## Jed

This whole thread is going to be a huge waste of your time. If anything we're just going to give you tons of random possible causes and you'll end up googling them and wasting even more time.

I don't get the 'I'm too busy to see a doctor' thing. If you have time to go snowboarding and time to post on forums, you have time to stop by a doctor or at least a physio for 30 min to check it out.


----------



## jml22

I just did more than any GP in Vancouver would do, and certainly most PTs.


----------



## Jed

jml22 said:


> I just did more than any GP in Vancouver would do, and certainly most PTs.


Than you've been to some crappy physios and GPs.

Let's not get ridiculous and start comparing web diagnosis of vague knee symptoms to what a good GP or physiotherapist can do for you.


----------



## jml22

Good PTs and GPs are few and far between man. If you ever find one, don't ever lose them.


----------



## Jed

jml22 said:


> Good PTs and GPs are few and far between man. If you ever find one, don't ever lose them.


That's true. That said, I've found they're a lot easier to find in ski towns due to the nature of the work and experience required.

It's pretty common to walk into a physio in Whistler or in other ski towns like Wanaka NZ and end up being treated by the same physio that works with one of the national ski/snowboard olympic teams.


----------



## Extremo

East§ide said:


> Occasionally the odd crack when turning or bending it, I can't remember if the sound/feeling is more pop or click like.
> I'm 26, I weigh 165, and it doesn't tend to hurt at specific times really.. It doesn't keep me up at night or anything.
> The pain would be mostly in he back of the knee , on the outer half of my knee, and occasionally a little dull pain above my kneecap in front


I've been dealing with the same thing for the past couple of seasons. Long story short I ended up with more knee problems and making routine visits to PT. Pretty much what I learned is it's over use of the tendons and ligaments. Pretty much they swell, strain, and seize up. 

The treatment is rest, healing, then re-strengthening. Icing after activity helps with the short term healing and will get you through the rest of the season. But I've been warned that if I don't rest it and let it heal the elasticity will be replaced by a hard, stiff scar tissue. 

Welcome to getting old through snowboarding.


----------



## East§ide

What a bummer, but it could be alot worse. What sort of restrengthening type exercises do you do for it ?


----------



## Extremo

East§ide said:


> What a bummer, but it could be alot worse. What sort of restrengthening type exercises do you do for it ?


I don't know. Throughout my time at PT they had me with several different therapists, each with their own programs and exercises they thought I should be doing. 

What worked best was working with the strength bands hooked to my ankle and doing side kicks, both inward and out, front kicks, and back kicks, all with a stiff, locked, knee. Then they had me squeeze a ball between my knees and do hack squats. I could really feel the difference in my knee after a few weeks. But pretty much they tried like 20 different exercises and picked the ones that didn't cause me any pain. 

Going in to this season I felt much stronger than I did last year. But I am still dealing with some pain and weakness. I just ice and take ibuprofen if I feel pain or swelling after I ride and it gets me through a few days of riding pain free. Our season ends late March/early April so I plan on taking a few weeks off from activity to let it heal up. Rest is def priority in the healing process.


----------



## jml22

Rehab needs to be monitored by someone in person.


----------



## East§ide

Extremo said:


> I don't know. Throughout my time at PT they had me with several different therapists, each with their own programs and exercises they thought I should be doing.
> 
> What worked best was working with the strength bands hooked to my ankle and doing side kicks, both inward and out, front kicks, and back kicks, all with a stiff, locked, knee. Then they had me squeeze a ball between my knees and do hack squats. I could really feel the difference in my knee after a few weeks. But pretty much they tried like 20 different exercises and picked the ones that didn't cause me any pain.
> 
> Going in to this season I felt much stronger than I did last year. But I am still dealing with some pain and weakness. I just ice and take ibuprofen if I feel pain or swelling after I ride and it gets me through a few days of riding pain free. Our season ends late March/early April so I plan on taking a few weeks off from activity to let it heal up. Rest is def priority in the healing process.


yea, thats my plan..stick it out til the season ends and then rest it big time


jml22 said:


> Rehab needs to be monitored by someone in person.


thank you so much for your valuable knowledge. ive been taking it easy on the knee as much as possible.


----------



## Soggysnow

East§ide said:


> Hey so I realize you're not doctors and all, but i don't have the time for a doctor anyway - have any of you guys experienced pain and tightness in the back of your knee? I ride regular and the back of my right knee has been getting pains on and off in the back as if it is stretching or has a tightness to it. i ride at 12,-9 and am wondering if maybe ducking out my stance might help some. ive read about baker's cysts and i really cant tell if thats what im dealing with or not. im worried about (knock on wood) really injuring my knee if i keep riding like this, but at the same time, i dont want to stop.
> 
> i bought a knee brace today to help stabilize it from side to side as i think ive been loading up alot on my back knee and putting pressure on the inside of it. i honestly dont know if its helping or hurting.



Do you ride goofy? I have the same issue especially when riding some of the long cat tracks on the mountain. It is part of a bigger issue. 
I am sure if you saw a physio you may find you have IT band, hamstring or patella tracking issues caused by one or a few other muscles. You should at least go check it out with a professional. They can give you some relief and set some exercises to help prevent it.


----------



## Soggysnow

Extremo said:


> I don't know.
> What worked best was working with the strength bands hooked to my ankle and doing side kicks, both inward and out, front kicks, and back kicks, all with a stiff, locked, knee. Then they had me squeeze a ball between my knees and do hack squats. I could really feel the difference in my knee after a few weeks. But pretty much they tried like 20 different exercises and picked the ones that didn't cause me any pain.


 Vastus Medialis Obliquus (VMO) exercises. They can benefit *every* snowboarder. Anyone who has had an knee injury more than likely has had to work this muscles strength back up.


----------



## East§ide

well i dont ride goofy but it does sound like something similar..ironically the only time i really DONT feel it is when im riding and my knees are loose and bent.


----------

